# This guy is an idiot.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://autos.yahoo.com/news/watch-rider-split-lanes-motorcycle-very-high-speeds-153022188.html

:smt107


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> https://autos.yahoo.com/news/watch-rider-split-lanes-motorcycle-very-high-speeds-153022188.html
> 
> :smt107


True - a lucky one, though....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A fool and their lives will soon be parted.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

But officer, I panicked and jerked the wheel the wrong way! I'm really sorry he slid under that 18 wheeler!


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You almost hope that two semi's will get a CB call that this idiot is on his way and when he gets close to them, they just give him the squeeze and shut him down with a serious ration of hurt to teach him a lesson.

What really irks me is the danger he is putting other innocent people in by doing this. Also property, both public and private, is in very real danger. I don't care if he kills himself. I just don't want him to take others with him... and others in this context means both people and property.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I see bikers do that around Metro Atlanta quite a bit. I won't feel sorry for any of them if they get mowed down though but they could cause others to get hurt.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Did that one time, when I was young and dumb, (40 years ago) not again, scared the hell out of me. Found out its ok in calif. and done all the time down there.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Did that one time, when I was young and dumb, (40 years ago) not again, scared the hell out of me. Found out its ok in calif. and done all the time down there.


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

I, for one, am thrilled to see this. That young man is a pure humanitarian, offering up all his vital organs to people who will make better use of them. Except the brain. That organ is obviously already damaged. But think of all the lives he will save when he eats the back end of a Jeep!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

This one has a better outcome.......
http://news.boldride.com/2014/12/lane-splitting-crash-video/64218/


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

You guys forget that in many states it's legal. The problem is not the bikers so much--there's more than enough room to maneuver and air cooled engines can over-heat idling in traffic.

The real problem is drivers you've mentioned, opening car doors to be funny. The issue is that the biker is moving and the car is trapped, and their road rage occurs.

But consider this, would you find it funny if your were driving a car amid numerous 18 wheelers, and because of your smaller size and skill you were making better time. Then one stressed out trucker in a Kenworth caves in the side of your vehicle, endangers you, your wife and your kids, but laughs in your face just because he's bigger?

Here's a real factoid, guys. We carry guns, and so do bikers. You want to get serious with his life, then don't be surprised if he gets really serious with yours.

I'd look at road rage as an attack. I'm a biker. I carry a Kimber UC2 with Hornady Critical Defense rounds. See you on the highway, joker...


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

TheTourist said:


> You guys forget that in many states it's legal.


Could you list these states.......


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

A longish time ago, when I was riding a bike, splitting lanes was illegal in California.
Yeah, I did it. But it wasn't legal.
Maybe that's changed.

I once tailgated a huge semi, coming up the freeway from San Diego, using his draft to save gas and effort.
He kept trying to lose me, and I kept following him.
Finally, in a short traffic jam, he arm-waved me up to his cab and gave me Hell. He was very specific about what would happen if either one of us miscalculated just a little, and he was very convincing.
I apologized, and I never did that again.
The worst part? My (now ex-)wife was riding pillion with me. I wouldn't've minded dying (I had a strong death wish back then), but I would'nt've wanted to harm her.

And, no, that had nothing to do with our divorce, about 20 years later.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

TheTourist said:


> You guys forget that in many states it's legal. The problem is not the bikers so much--there's more than enough room to maneuver and air cooled engines can over-heat idling in traffic.
> 
> The real problem is drivers you've mentioned, opening car doors to be funny. The issue is that the biker is moving and the car is trapped, and their road rage occurs.
> 
> ...


A lane splitter seems to be much more at risk from an innocent traffic maneuver than any overt attempt to keep him from going by. In the video the cars and trucks that the lane splitter passed had very little time to even know that he was coming. If I were to ride my bike like the guy in the video, I hope that when there was an accident that if I survived, I would thank God that I lived, not go looking for someone else to point my Kimber at.
GW


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

goldwing said:


> if I survived, I would thank God that I lived, not go looking for someone else to point my Kimber at.
> GW


That wasn't exactly my point. I wanted the pundits here to stop and think about just what they are espousing.

The biker is always in the open and unprotected. I wanted the forum to get a little taste of fear and bullying. For example, just how would the guys feel if they were all manly men, coming home from a rug-hooking seminar at the local Gay, Lesbian and Trans-gender Union Hall with their Prius running like a Surefire with fresh batteries, and a Peterbilt pushed them off onto the shoulder to "just teach them a lesson."

The fact is that lane-splitting is legal, a human life is on the line, and I don't give a crap what some suburban garden club blowhard thinks about motorcycles.

Ya' know, there are biker bars in every major city. If the guys here have so much transportation wisdom to pass on, why don't they drive down to the local Hells Angels wateringhole and tell the guys just exactly how they should be driving on the highway.

But you know they're not going to do that. They're just going to whine here, feel smug, and then sucker punch a lane-splitter with their wife's mommy van. Real brave.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My point is that when a rider and his 600 pound bike are out amongst 2 1/2 ton cages and 40,000 pound semis, stunts like lane splitting aren't the safest way to get home. I don't have any qualms about taking risks on my bike, (I run in the triple digits when I can get away with it) It just doesn't occur to me to pull my gun when my stunt goes south on me.
GW


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Good Lord, TheTourist. If I didn't know any better, I would think you are condoning this behavior (ya' think?).

Look, if one of these idiots damages my car I would be VERY pissed off. That's my property! Now I don't give a damn if he dies or is seriously injured by doing this sort of thing on a public, crowded highway. It's his life and if he loses it... oh well. But I do care about people who have nothing to do with his errant behavior and who might be injured or worse because of it... or have their property damaged.

If they want to risk their lives on a highway, do it when no one else is around to suffer their consequences. Some years back I saw two of these types doing wheelies on a major interstate in my area that at the time (Saturday evening) was carrying some rather heavy traffic. Not smart.

So yes, let them have their fun... where they are not a danger to other people or things. Have at it. But if a car, van, or truck suddenly makes a move, doesn't see one of these people splitting lanes and coming up fast, and the bike rider crashes into the back or side of the vehicle, then who's to blame? Who's fault would that be?

BTW, there are no bars in Virginia.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Gruesome said:


> I, for one, am thrilled to see this. That young man is a pure humanitarian, offering up all his vital organs to people who will make better use of them. Except the brain. That organ is obviously already damaged. But think of all the lives he will save when he eats the back end of a Jeep!


My kids still refer to un-helmeted mo-bike riders as "Organ Donors..."


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

It's done all the time here in Kalifornia, and it's legal within certain parameters. The numbers work out something like this... 
Maximum traffic speed = 25 MPH
Maximum motorcycle speed = 15 MPH faster than cars. (in other words 40 MPH)

I've done it and consider it to be safe compared to sitting in traffic waiting to be "ass-packed" by somebody in a car not paying attention


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I've been riding m/c's on the street since age 16. Been riding off-road dirt bikes since age 7. I consider myself to be very experienced on both types of bikes.

Riding on the street is dangerous enough, just trying to stay out of the way of other vehicles. Splitting lanes is more or less, suicidal, sooner or later. Doing it at the speed the idiot was doing it, is nothing more than a death wish.

And, I don't believe that there are _many_ states that allow it. If there are, I'd be quite surprised.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...BTW, there are no bars in Virginia.


My Lord!
You guys must be an awfully thirsty bunch, down there.
Where do Virginians go, to have bar fights? Where do you pick up loose women?
(I know, I know: You just go to DC, and visit your Congressman.)


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My Lord!
> You guys must be an awfully thirsty bunch, down there.
> Where do Virginians go, to have bar fights? Where do you pick up loose women?
> (I know, I know: You just go to DC, and visit your Congressman.)


Don't cherry-pick just to start an argument....


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

SailDesign said:


> Don't cherry-pick just to start an argument....


you won't find cherries in a bar.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My Lord!
> You guys must be an awfully thirsty bunch, down there.
> Where do Virginians go, to have bar fights? Where do you pick up loose women?
> (I know, I know: You just go to DC, and visit your Congressman.)


Bar fights? Can't happen because there are no bars. They just have to contend with doing these things at cheap ABC/ON restaurants or pool halls.

Loose women? None of them here (heh, heh). They're probably watching the fights in the first sentence.

Seriously, we do have restaurants which serve alcohol for consumption on the premises, hotel party rooms, clubs, and a number of other places to serve up libation-oriented entertainment. And as you said, for those willing there is always DC which is only about 35 miles from where I live.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> you won't find cherries in a bar.


Sure you will. Gotta satisfy the ladies with the foo-foo drinks. You umbrellas, cherries, a slice of orange in the rim.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> you won't find cherries in a bar.


...Then what's that red thing in my whiskey sour? :smt033


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

To be very honest I don't think I've been to a bar since I was a teenager in the 60's. That would have been DC where drinking beer and wine was legal for 18 and over. But most of my friends had fake ID's so we were hitting the bar scene in Georgetown and other places in the District from about 16 years old, on.

I don't go out to drink. Mostly because I am not a drinker in the general sense and context of the word. I do imbibe on occasion, where a nice single malt scotch, maybe some Jack Black, a dinner wine, or a nice cold beer after mowing the lawn works nicely. When my wife and I go to dinner, which can be a reasonably common thing, I usually get the aforementioned scotch or perhaps a Drambuie. Trips to Mexican restaurants have got to include a frozen Margarita with salt.

Now I kinda wish I had one of those scotch drinks I mentioned.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...Then what's that red thing in my whiskey sour? :smt033


Remember Sloe Gin in the 60's? God do I recall some stories about that stuff. If you like whiskey sours, try a Southern Comfort sour. Very sweet but also very good. One part frozen concentrate lemonade, one part ginger ale, and one part Southern Comfort, a peach liqueur (six ounces of each). Put ingredients in a blender and mix it up then pour over either crushed or cubed ice.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Sure you will. Gotta satisfy the ladies with the foo-foo drinks. You umbrellas, cherries, a slice of orange in the rim.


You beat me to it...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> Remember Sloe Gin in the 60's? God do I recall some stories about that stuff. If you like whiskey sours, try a Southern Comfort sour. Very sweet but also very good. One part frozen concentrate lemonade, one part ginger ale, and one part Southern Comfort, a peach liqueur (six ounces of each). Put ingredients in a blender and mix it up then pour over either crushed or cubed ice.


My father liked three drinks: Scotch whiskey in large amounts, the occasional _sloe gin fizz_, and the occasional _sazerac_.
My mother drank whiskey sours, and always gave me the cherry and the orange slice (even when I was quite young).
I don't like Scotch, but I take the occasional ounce of Bourbon as an anæsthetic when my arthritis is really acting up. It's really good mixed into an iced tea with lemon.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My father liked three drinks: Scotch whiskey in large amounts, the occasional _sloe gin fizz_, and the occasional _sazerac_.
> My mother drank whiskey sours, and always gave me the cherry and the orange slice (even when I was quite young).
> I don't like Scotch, but I take the occasional ounce of Bourbon as an anæsthetic when my arthritis is really acting up. It's really good mixed into an iced tea with lemon.


Your father had very good taste, Steve.


----------



## TheTourist (Dec 27, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> GoodBut if a car, van, or truck suddenly makes a move, doesn't see one of these people splitting lanes and coming up fast, and the bike rider crashes into the back or side of the vehicle, then who's to blame? Who's fault would that be?


Well, it would be yours, for inattentive driving...

Again, lane splitting is legal. What I find hypocritical is the attitude of car drivers when they realize that they could be bullied or injured.

Look how this thread started. The bikers were "idiots." But when I play turn-about, and the very same car drivers have to face the fact that their property and safety can be just as easily threatened, then all of a sudden the issue is "serious."

I've ridden for fifty years, this is not a new topic. My take on this is that guys in cars who try to scare or elbow bikers out of lanes are usually the same guys who were the last to be picked in softball. They were failures in life, so they get to flex their testicles by acting like a brave man.

Now, again, here's my take. I suggest these brave car drivers do nothing on the highway. After all, a Dane County Sheriffs Deputy at my gym--also a biker run off the road--informs me this is attempted vehicular homicide. That a felony which can get you landed in prison--with Aryan bikers, who are not as for giving as I.

So if you're a rough tough car driver, and you feel you've been wronged, follow the biker home or to his saloon. Then show me your courage when you're not wrapped in a +two ton bassinet. Until then, watch your butt. I'm not responsible for the stupid moves you make in traffic, it's your car, learn to drive it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheTourist said:


> Well, it would be yours, for inattentive driving...
> 
> Again, lane splitting is legal. What I find hypocritical is the attitude of car drivers when they realize that they could be bullied or injured.
> 
> ...


Well first off, I know that your use of the words "you and your" was in the plural vernacular. I know this because I do NOT try to sideswipe other vehicles on the highway, be they cars, trucks, or bikes. Don't care to damage my property and since cars don't heal, that would really piss me off.

Secondly, every biker I have know has been a responsible rider. Now I don't know if lane splitting is legal here or not and since I don't ride, I wouldn't normally be of a mind to find out. But one fact does remain.

When someone puts me, mine, or my property in jeopardy, I really don't care what happens to them if there is a sudden "oops". Not an illegal oops, just an oops. This happened to me once on an interstate in my state in 1994. The four occupants of one of the cars in question kinda paid a price for their stupidity by going off the highway, through a cable guard and down an embankment, rolling and spinning all the way since this happened at speeds over 60 MPH.


----------

